# Clydesdale horses for joy riding.



## StrawberryHouseMouse (May 23, 2009)

Is it a good idea to get a Clydesdale for this purpose? I love the horses but I don't plan on ever needing a draft horse.


----------



## Kelly G (May 24, 2009)

I have a draft horse - and I LOVE him!  I'd have a hundred if I could.  

I have a friend who breeds Clydes, and I almost purchased one from her...but in the end, I decided I needed a horse who could help earn his keep by being able to teach riding lessons.  Not easy with an 18hh Clyde.  So I decided on a compromise...I got a Norwegian Fjord - a small draft horse.  He's GREAT!  And I have never - not even for one minute - felt like I "settled" for something less.  

He is everything I love about the drafts:  he's easy-going, happy, calm, steady, and built like a tank!  He's like taking your sofa out for a ride!  All this, but in a 14.2hh package!  He never has a bad day!  He's easy.

You need big accomodations to play with the "big boys".  They need bigger stalls (at least 14'x14' if not 16'x16'), they need stronger fencing (like Great Danes, many are leaners!), they need bigger buckets, bigger tack, and bigger EVERYTHING!

Surprisingly, they don't eat as much as you'd think.  Most (but not all) are easy keepers.  Siggy gets fat on air - he was 200 pounds over-weight when I purchased him.  He is now trim and healthy and eats 3 flakes of straight Timothy each day as well as one cup (yes CUP) of Nutrena Triumph 10% pellets - just so he feels like he's getting something!  He also has access to mineral licks to make sure he gets all that he needs.

Haflingers are another Draft horse in a smaller package.  Really nice horses.

Here is my Fjord - how do you NOT love a horse with a head as big as your torso?!


----------



## okiron (May 25, 2009)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> I have a draft horse - and I LOVE him!  I'd have a hundred if I could.
> 
> I have a friend who breeds Clydes, and I almost purchased one from her...but in the end, I decided I needed a horse who could help earn his keep by being able to teach riding lessons.  Not easy with an 18hh Clyde.  So I decided on a compromise...I got a Norwegian Fjord - a small draft horse.  He's GREAT!  And I have never - not even for one minute - felt like I "settled" for something less.
> 
> ...


He's absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Kelly G (May 25, 2009)

Thanks!  I am just crazy about this horse!  He is the 7th horse I've owned in my lifetime, and he is - hands down - my favorite.  He will never be leaving us.

I re-read my post, above, and I realize that I didn't mention that he rides (of course) and drives.  He is six years old, stands 14.2hh, and easily carries my husband around all day long (260 lbs and 6'1").  When we take him driving - he pulls all four of us with the ease of an 8 cylinder truck...but he's much cuter!


----------



## Ninny (May 25, 2009)

I love draft horses.  I have heard they make saddles to fit them not sure how hard they are to find though.


----------



## jettesunn05 (May 25, 2009)

Ninny said:
			
		

> I love draft horses.  I have heard they make saddles to fit them not sure how hard they are to find though.


you could ride bareback! LOL ouch! I would love to have a draft someday.  I looked at a draft x one time to buy and he was one of the smoothest horse I have ever ridden!


----------



## Kelly G (May 31, 2009)

I have a TON of draft horse resources.  I subscribe to the magazine, Draft Horse Journal, and found a ton of suppliers.  It's surprising how easy it's been to find everything (and it's been tempting to buy ALL of it!!!).

I highly recommend a draft horse - they make your butt look WAY smaller!


----------



## Kelly G (May 31, 2009)

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> Ninny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I agree - bareback is comfy!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 5, 2009)

We're draft crazy too, We had a Sport Horse (PaintXPercheron), purebred Percheron, and until recently our Haflinger X Belgian gelding


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 5, 2009)

We have a Belgian cross approx 16 yrs old...she used to be a mennonite driving horse ....My hubby loves her and all her little challenges..He says its like riding a sofa sideways...he has short legs.....Excellent ground manners and she lifts her feet great...but boy for such a big girl she sure can run and jump and kick in the feild....when she's happy !
We went for a ride in the woods yesterday I was following hubby and Maybelinne on my daughters horse and hubby broke off a dead branch that was going to hit me and Maybelline seen it and thought it was a crop or whip...and she did her"Oh my goodness dance" so after being with us for just less than a year now she still remembers the whip....from her past....But we love her and were looking for another draft cross....Some photo's from this past winter...one was taken out our back window ...she has a three sided shelter to go in ...thats where the other horse is but she loves the snow !!! Really good coat....


----------



## KellyHM (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 2 Percherons and I use them both for riding.


----------



## Kelly G (Jun 7, 2009)

She is really pretty!  I'll snatch up another Fjord as soon as we find another nice gelding in our area - I'd have a hundred if I could afford it!


----------



## Kindred farm (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay Kelly G, you have me intrigued with the Fjord breed.  Do you know of any breeders in the MD/VA area?   I have sent an email to Hill Farm Fjords in MD this morning, but they are the only ones listed that I could find in this area.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jun 8, 2009)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> jettesunn05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drafts are comfortable to ride bareback--they are not bony,-  they are rounded and comfy.  We have a spotted draft.  (paint perch)  He's young but great!!!

OTOH, feeding a draft is more money.  And alot of farriers don't like to work with drafts, from what I have heard.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh and here is Pal, we had to send him to a rescue this year as he was being boarded out west with a friend and we just couldn't afford the insane board out in Calgary any longer and now he has become a foster horse, companion horse. 

Pal was a haflinger / belgian cross


----------



## Felicia (Jun 8, 2009)

Its so cool to hear others wanting to ride Clydesdales also! I want a Clydesdale so badly. I just need a barn first, but as soon as that comes - that is the breed I am getting.


----------



## Kelly G (Jun 8, 2009)

Kindred farm said:
			
		

> Okay Kelly G, you have me intrigued with the Fjord breed.  Do you know of any breeders in the MD/VA area?   I have sent an email to Hill Farm Fjords in MD this morning, but they are the only ones listed that I could find in this area.


Alright!!!  I am on it!!!  Let's see.......

http://www.willowsedgefarm.com/fjord-horses-for-sale.html

http://www.draftsforsale.com/Search...&search_sex=&search_ad_age=&search_price=None


I'll see what else I can find for you!


----------



## Kansaseq (Jun 27, 2009)

KellyG and Lupinefarm, Beautiful horses! I really love the Haflinger and Fjords. I ride a Foxtrotter/draft cross that belongs to my neighbor, and just love him. If I ever get another horse of my own, it will be a draft cross.
Ps I've also ridden a percheron and clydesdale and loved it!


----------



## Kelly G (Jun 27, 2009)

Kansaseq said:
			
		

> KellyG and Lupinefarm, Beautiful horses! I really love the Haflinger and Fjords. I ride a Foxtrotter/draft cross that belongs to my neighbor, and just love him. If I ever get another horse of my own, it will be a draft cross.
> Ps I've also ridden a percheron and clydesdale and loved it!


Nice!!!  I've always wanted to ride a Foxtrotter!


----------



## Shell (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a haflinger mare.  She is just started under saddle.  She is a good one.
















She is 3 and 13hh.


----------



## Kelly G (Jul 17, 2009)

Shell said:
			
		

> I have a haflinger mare.  She is just started under saddle.  She is a good one.
> 
> http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/87/l_d35311e5ab5a917250786619c3522078.jpg
> 
> ...


She is a CUTIE!!!!  I was very close to buying a cute little haflinger gelding - and I was completely smitten with the breed!  Phew - quite a buck!


----------



## Shell (Jul 17, 2009)

Fortunatly she does not seem to buck when I am working her.  I have not got on yet though!


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

MY friend rides a 17 hand Percheron on trails. Hes a very sweet guy! 
They are expensive to keep,and many can have pastern problems,so look out for that. 
Other than that..they are nice horses to have!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful horses everyone

I've ridden Haflingers and love them! But 1 horse is all I can afford right now.

Maybe down the road getting one for my daughter would be an idea. An older woman on the distance circuit here in Michigan rides an Arab/Haflinger in endurance rides. She's adorable: stout, bay with a thick, frizzy black mane and tail with a sweet wide face.


----------



## MoonlitAcre (Apr 29, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE  LOVE my draft horses. I ride and drive them. Most go on 4-6 hour trail rides too. Some need special draft size saddles and halters while the other half only need large horse. I cant ride a regular horse anymore, I just love my guys. Their trot and canter are unique. And the temperament is just wonderufl!

Laura Moon
www.moonlitacre.com


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 29, 2010)

StrawberryHouseMouse said:
			
		

> Is it a good idea to get a Clydesdale for this purpose? I love the horses but I don't plan on ever needing a draft horse.


I currently have a spotted draf and a percheron.  Both of these girls are used for riding and I love drafts.  Ever since I was a kid, I wanted a draft horse, 5 years ago, I adopted my Chantilly (Belgian) and she was my soul mate if there is such a thing in a horse.  Sadly we lost her this past fall.  We have since adopted the 2 we currently have.

Where are you located?  If you are not specific about the breed, but want a draft horse, please consider Gentle Giants Draft Horse Rescue.  All of mine have come from this organization.  I highly recommend them.  http://www.gentlegiantsdrafthorserescue.com/

Blue (Spotted Draft) - 17.1 Hands










Blue came to Gentle Giants from Preston County Animal Shelter in Morgantown WV. She and her mother (Meadow) had been impounded for neglect.  Neither horse had any training.  Preston County was going to put the horses down, since no one would adopt them. A member of the Board of Directors called and asked Gentle Giants for  assistance.   


Luna (Percheron) - 17.3 Hands








Luna came to Gentle Giants from a woman named Amy Worden, who is a writer for the Philadelphia Inquirer.  She was doing a story on a puppy mill, and went to the site.  While there, she spotted Luna and a belgian mare named Belle.  The horses were confined to one 12X12 stall 24/7 and were thin, but were not neglected "enough" for animal control to take them.  Amy bought them from the man in order to gain their freedom.  She intended to keep both mares and board them.  But it turns out Belle was pregnant, and she was only accounting for paying board on two horses.  Thats how Luna came to GentleGiants.


----------



## dsqard (Jul 14, 2010)

My daughter used to show her Percheron cross in dressage and loves to go trail riding on her.  Delilah stands at 17 1/2 hands and I think she always got a kick out of people's reactions to her "big" horse.  Delilah as also done some jumping but not real high.  You can do a lot of different things with a draft!


----------



## w c (Aug 30, 2010)

A lot of people have draft and draft crosses of various sizes and 'degrees of draftiness'.

Like any type or breed there are pro's and con's to these horses.  Many people like the calm draft horse type temperament.

First, with a full size draft like a Clydesdale, yes, you could have a very, very hard time finding a blacksmith.  I would check first to see if there are any blacksmiths in your area that will do them at all, before getting one.  If the blacksmith does draft horses, see if they actually do their feet for riding, instead of draft horse shows.  It is a very different kind of shoeing.  

Second, unless you have your own place it can be very, very hard to board them.  Many boarding stables do not like them as they eat more, and are harder on the facilities - stall walls, fences, etc.  They put more wear and tear on pastures and paddocks and rings.  You may have to pay extra for extra feed.

Third, while equipment such as saddles and bridles can be found for them you often will pay a premium.

Fourth, if you show in other than 'breed' or 'draft' shows, you might find that your full draft is not as successful in the show ring as a Quarter Horse for western style riding, a hunt seat type breed in hunt seat classes, a sport horse type in sport classes, etc.  Every type of ridden horse showing has kind of grown up around a riding horse breed.

Fifth, size.  If you are new to horses, a 17 to 18 hand animal that weighs close to a ton is not a good choice.  A smaller horse is a better choice.  Even a very calm animal like a draft horse can have its moments.  And a bigger horse, even if a very calm temperament, can still get pushy with a beginner.  You are better off starting with a small horse.  

Too, breaking an untrained young draft or draft cross is not much different from doing so with any horse.  My friend bought a Percheron and got mad when he spooked at unfamiliar things, took off and ran back to the barn, and even bucked the first time the saddle was on.  The seller of course had talked the horse up to heaven and said 'he's a draft horse, he will never buck, run or spook'.....WELLLLLLLL.....sure they can be quite nice but it still is a horse, LOL.

All of that said, there are a lot of 'on the other hand's' to the above.  The main one being that smaller somewhat drafty type horses and draft crosses are enjoyed and liked by many people.  

What I would recommend as a first horse to have a lot of fun on, is in agreement with the above posters.  For a fun, family type horse, look into a Fjord, Haflinger, or a smaller draft cross instead of a Clydesdale.


----------



## chicnbuns (Aug 30, 2010)

They're all magnificent!! My prayer is to one day have a Halflinger....I adore them....and if ever possible, a Gypsy Horse.  But I'll be perfectly content with a Halflinger!! Their faces just make me melt!
Thanks all for sharing your pics  <3


----------



## foxywench (Feb 4, 2011)

i want a couple of fjords one day...
ive got a long way to go yet before i have my place and the knowledge to own my own horse...

but i LOVE the fjords...

however if money was no object...
id have a drum horse (paint shire)  i grew up around shires and theres nothing more fabulous...clyds are beautiful too, but theres a special place in my heart for the shire, and i LOVE flashy horses!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 4, 2011)

I want a draft sooooo bad. Right now because we're in an apartment, we kind of can't have any sort of horse at all, but I'm saving up because when we get back to Michigan - Fjord for Caitlin! (Or an American Cream Draft)


----------



## Electric (Feb 5, 2011)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> I have a draft horse - and I LOVE him!  I'd have a hundred if I could.


I love him ! Is he a fjord ? We have three, but they are darker colored.


----------



## Kelly G (Apr 1, 2011)

Electric said:
			
		

> Kelly G said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he's a brown dun Fjord.  

Sorry to take so long to reply - I haven't been on here in ages!  

hang on......more info coming.......


----------



## Kelly G (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to introduce everyone to Ole!  Our second Norwegian Fjord (grey dun).  He is HILARIOUS!!  I've never seen a funnier horse!

Rides and drives.....and EATS!!

Ole!

He loves a nap!






Bed-head from nap -






























with o
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of his admirers..





He's been an absolute joy and we're thrilled to have him!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! If I ever get a horse, it'll be a haflinger or norwegian fjord!!!!!


----------



## chicks & ducks (Apr 1, 2011)

These photos are fantastic! Beautiful creatures, all of them.  And every photo looks professionally done!


----------



## Kelly G (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, guys!  They are such great little horses!

My husband and I recently visited Iceland, and I spent some time photographing the Icelandic horses (cousins to the Fjords)...I'll post some pictures of them tonight - they were really interesting!


----------



## oldbag855 (Apr 28, 2011)

IMHO Drafts are like riding in a cadillac! I have ridden a few in my time and it's one of the smoothest rides. When I went back to riding my quarter horse, she's very large, I could tell the difference.


----------



## hlf1996 (May 7, 2011)

Kelly G- Your horses are amazingly beautiful!  And I thought my 15.2 hh quarter horse was big, LOL


----------



## Avalon1984 (May 11, 2011)

I breed Clydesdales and currently have six drafts in different stages of training. One of my mares I use as a beginners lesson horse for adults and she is doing fantastic. Everybody just loves her and is very comfortable around her despite her size. The others I use for everything from dressage to light jumping. I havent had a hard time finding equipment for them at all even though some of the girls are XXL size. I get my bridles for approx. $45-70 bucks and some decent saddles between $250-500. My farrier loves my horses and the trims or shoes (if needed) don't cost a fortune. When I was still boarding I never had trouble with finding a boarding stable or being charged more because "they eat more".

With the interest in drafts growing I have seen many shows now that offer classes for drafts under saddle so if you are interested in that, it would be a viable option vs. going to an open show. Training my horses has never been a problem as they are very eager to learn and enjoy attention. I have never had one of them rear on me and if there is an occasional buck it reminds me more of a bunny hop than anything. Ground manners are very important though as you don't want those big old hooves on your feet. I have however ridden anything from TB's, German Warmbloods, Arabs, QH's and after getting into Clydes I'd never go back. In my career I have been around some draft horses that showed very dangerous behavior but it was because the owner let them get away with everything and that is the same for each and every horse out there. If you feel like owning a draft horse Id say have at it, just keep in mind that all rules that apply to purchasing regular horses also apply to them. Meet the animal and spend much time with it prior to purchase. It would also be beneficial to take some lessons on it to become more familiar with how it moves and acts as well as to get the confidence to w/t/c on it. I always do pre-purchase exams. PM me if you have any further questions Id be happy to help.  

Jen


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

.


----------



## PatchiePonie (Oct 17, 2011)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> I have a draft horse - and I LOVE him!  I'd have a hundred if I could.
> 
> I have a friend who breeds Clydes, and I almost purchased one from her...but in the end, I decided I needed a horse who could help earn his keep by being able to teach riding lessons.  Not easy with an 18hh Clyde.  So I decided on a compromise...I got a Norwegian Fjord - a small draft horse.  He's GREAT!  And I have never - not even for one minute - felt like I "settled" for something less.
> Sweet ride!!
> ...


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 17, 2011)

I had both Clydes and Belgians and LOVED them dearly! I would reccomend them to anyone who wanted a quiet and loyal mount.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my GOD!  I wish we had grass on our property!  I'd buy one in a New York Minute!  I LOVE draft horses.   That Norwegian Fjord looks PERFECT!  I want one...


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 17, 2011)

we have belgians and mutt drafts right now, have had perches in the past, and clyde mixes... 
I've had light horses, hot horses, fast horses and I'm SO over it I can't even tell you.  love our draft horses - they're So EASY!

ok, not every individual, but on the whole draft horses are so much more easy going, take it in stride than light horses, it's not even a comparison.  we ride and drive.  I've got an 18 hand belgian who's an excellent precise-footed trail horse... the only down side is in brushy/woody areas we're often taller than the cleared trail (DUCK!).

but keep in mind, you have to build your fencing as if you meant to contain elephants... and then it'll probably keep your draft horses in.

BTW, love the look of the fjords - such sweet faces!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm enjoying my Shire's.  They are rather laid back individuals.  I work my ladies but have other horses for riding though my Shire's are broke to ride, I've only had them for a couple of days.  I wanted Jutlands but there aren't too many around me and I wanted a team for sale.
I do have a Gypsy Vanner mix rescue but she will never driver.


----------



## pawtraitart (Oct 25, 2011)

We  have a shire mare and her 1/2 clyde filly. The mare is a joy to ride! She drives, too. Gentle as can be.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

Kelly G said:
			
		

> I have a draft horse - and I LOVE him!  I'd have a hundred if I could.
> 
> I have a friend who breeds Clydes, and I almost purchased one from her...but in the end, I decided I needed a horse who could help earn his keep by being able to teach riding lessons.  Not easy with an 18hh Clyde.  So I decided on a compromise...I got a Norwegian Fjord - a small draft horse.  He's GREAT!  And I have never - not even for one minute - felt like I "settled" for something less.
> 
> ...


Lovely horse there.  I just got some Shires for draft work but they are broke to ride and they are great mares.  I've always liked Draft horses but never owned them.  Now I wish I would of bought them earlier.  I just rode one of them the other day and it was like riding a sofa, lol.  I tried to find a Haflinger but alas not to be.


----------

